# Surprise Out of state visit by Mother in Law, to intimidate me before hearing.



## harrismk (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a hearing this Monday with my ex. We are trying to resolve a real estate issue where we both are in comtempt. I am prepared for trial 


3 week ago my mother in law cam for a week after I filed contempt of court againt her son. She stayed in my house for a week, ignored me, made dinner and didnt offer me any. Cleaned my entire house and did laundry, Monopolized time with my kids and told my kids I dont clean. ALL to intimidate me. And went to the ex's lawywer with him. 

NOW, the ex told me she is coming tomorrow to make cookies with her grandkids. HA she wants to go to court - Im so furious. I have enough going on and after what she did I feel bullied threatened and harrassed. I dont want her here. I dont think I have any legal rights to have her stay at a hotel. At the very least I can have my family and friends over as witnesses and to make her feel uncomfortable. 

She is nuts! And so Mean!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Why in the world have her stay at your house? You have no legal right to force her into a hotel but you sure as hell have the right to keep her out of your house, where she stays is her problem.


----------



## harrismk (Mar 17, 2016)

She said she is staying with her son. He lives here too. I asked her to stay in a hotel under the circumstances and she said no. I really don’t know if I can legally get her out. But she is here to INTENTIONALLY to intimidate. And she thinks she can get into the court room. Psycho


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

So if he is your ex why are you still living with him?


----------



## harrismk (Mar 17, 2016)

I’m moving out in January, House is being listed Jan 11th.


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd go out of my way to make her uncomfortable then. Walk around naked, poop with the door open, loud noises when she's sleeping, etc. You get the idea.


----------



## harrismk (Mar 17, 2016)

I want to do that. But they are trying to build a case that I am mentally ill crazy etc. Its so far fetched. So Im scared to do that. 

But i am having sereral people over for dinner and decorating ornaments. I was advised by my lawyer to have a witness, have people there to make her very uncomfoable. He He.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

harrismk said:


> I’m moving out in January, House is being listed Jan 11th.



Ok so you wont need to see her after that.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I would ask the lawyer about setting up video cams and/or carrying a voice activated recorder with you at all times in the house. I am not sure if I would tell x-MIL about them or not, but I would certainly want the recordings to protect myself.

Did you ask the lawyer about you being able to keep her out of the house while you are living there?


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

harrismk said:


> I want to do that. But they are trying to build a case that I am mentally ill crazy etc. Its so far fetched. So Im scared to do that.
> 
> But i am having sereral people over for dinner and decorating ornaments. I was advised by my lawyer to have a witness, have people there to make her very uncomfoable. He He.


I'm guessing by the fact that you are doing the prudent thing by taking your lawyer's advice over mine, that you are probably not mentally ill. Lol 

The enmeshed relationship hubby has with Mommy dearest is a little weird though. But soon to be not your problem. I like the idea of having someone over at all times. Keeps them accountable. No your word against theirs.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

harrismk said:


> I want to do that. But *they are trying to build a case that I am mentally ill *crazy etc. Its so far fetched. So Im scared to do that.
> 
> But i am having sereral people over for dinner and decorating ornaments. I was advised by my lawyer to have a witness, have people there to make her very uncomfoable. He He.


This is not possible because they are amateurs, the most they can do is (lie to) _maybe _convince a judge to order a psychiatric evaluation. Judges do not look favorably on those who attempt this type of bull****. Unless an _expert _diagnoses you as mentally ill, you are not mentally ill.

Remain cool, calm and dispassionate towards them.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Itch powder in the crotch of her underwear.

Use it heavily.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Eat a LOT of beans.... and whatever else makes your gas smell horrendous. Cabbage? Boiled eggs? And just crop dust her every chance you get!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I would take a vacation during the time they are in the house.
Why be around them?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

One da I would ask her if she's breast fed her son yet Hell, make it every day at meal time. I'd also be throwing out plenty of momma's boy comments.


----------

